

A Radical Option For Yahoo: Out-Open Google - rsa
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/02/08/a-radical-option-for-yahoo-out-open-google/

======
boredguy8
Network TV is in the process of being killed by vertical entertainment as both
cable TV and online video make gains in quality. If Yahoo! beat Google in the
vertical search market, it could certainly change the outlook for the
embroiled company.

